# Fluval 405 ?



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 405's use the same bucket as the 404's. Reason being I've found a good price on a 405 that is being sold without the bucket, everything else is brand new. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe they do.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet, thanks for the reply! I might just jump on the deal and see if it works out.


----------



## jimbo_fish (Sep 11, 2007)

The one thing I noticed about the 405 vs the 404 is that the hoses they sell with the 405 are really cheap plastic. I had a 404 years ago and remembered that 404 hoses were silicone and difficult to break or kink (like the Rena xP3 hoses I have now). I had a 404, loved it, got a 405 new, saw how cheap the hoses looked, then returned it and got a Rena.


----------

